
Should We Give Our Screens a Primitive Social Consciousness? - My64K
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/should-we-give-our-screens-primitive-social-james-mcparlane/
======
ggm
Gaaah no please. Enough of 'facial recognition is consciousness' it isn't. It
really isn't. And machine intelligence isn't intelligence it's a LABEL it's a
different kind of heuristics and programming.

"Should we put facial recognition driven commands into our LCD displays" is a
valid question. But GAAAAH!

